# 2007er Modell bereits ausgeliefert?



## Cuberix (19. November 2006)

Mahlzeit,

welcher glücklicher Biker hat schon ein 2007er Modell in Füßen?
Meins soll angeblich im Dezember kommen.

C.


----------



## Cuberix (30. November 2006)

Irgendwie nix los in dem Forum hier ...
Wahrscheinlich sind wegen des guten Wetters alle beim Biken ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kjuhb (30. November 2006)

Cuberix schrieb:


> Irgendwie nix los in dem Forum hier ...
> Wahrscheinlich sind wegen des guten Wetters alle beim Biken ...



mit ihren 2007er Cubes


----------



## Mr. Ghostface (30. November 2006)

@ Cuberix: Auf welches Modell warteste den??


----------



## Bierkiste (2. Dezember 2006)

Arrrgh, komme grad vom Händler.

Hab nach nem Update meiner Stereo-Bestellung von Mitte September gefragt, Solltermin war Mitte Dezember.

Ein Update hab ich auch bekommen: KW6(Mitte Februar)  


Hab ihn gefragt warum, er konnte nur  

Er fragt jetzt aber nochmal nach dem genauen Grund...


Zumindest meine Minute haben sie schon einige Wochen dastehen..


Wir sind der Meinung, das war *****!




Sascha


----------



## FRy (5. Dezember 2006)

mein reaction 07 soll mitte dezember gebaut werden, hoffentlich bekomme ich es noch vor weihnachten
hat schon wer ein reaction 2007er modell ?


----------



## gerrit981 (5. Dezember 2006)

Ja ja, so läufts.

KW 51, bitte bitte...

Ich will mein Fritzz unterm w.baum haben.


----------



## steve2761 (17. Dezember 2006)

HI

meine Süsse hat sich gestern ein 2007 LTD PRO beim Händler abgeholt.
Nix bestelltes, einfach hingefahren und eingepackt....

Ich kann nur sagen, das Milky Green sieht in Natur echt geil aus, viel besser als auf den Webseiten...

Grüsse
Steve


----------



## cube elite 1 (18. Dezember 2006)

Hallo liebe Cubaner....nichts für Ungut,aber wovon träumt Ihr denn Nachts?Von wegen unter den Weinachtsbaum legen undso.... die etwas besseren Modelle wird es dieses Jahr bestimmt nicht mehr geben...darauf würde ich meinen A.... verwetten!!!sorry,aber so Gewisse Erfahrungen habe ich auch schon gemacht.Stereo und Reaction dieses Jahr?abschminken!!! Ich habe mir ein Rennrad (HPC) bestellt,Liefertermin ca. April 2007!!!Das mal zu dem Thema!!Trotzdem, frohe Weinachten!!


----------



## r19andre (18. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
also mein Stereo hab ich schon.
Und die HPC Modelle waren klar das die erst März April kommen.
Auch die Elite HPC kommen erst dann.

Also, noch viel Geduld 
es lohnt sich

Grüße
Andre


----------



## FRy (22. Dezember 2006)

habe mein reaction 07 heute bekommen !
frohe weihnachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svensonn (29. Dezember 2006)

Ich wartete auf mein Fritzz, da ich im Radladen arbeite und die Bestellung Ende September raus ging, wir einen sehr sehr großen Umsatz an Cube Bikes machen, habe ich so gedacht dass unsere Bestellungen etwas vorrangig behandelt werden. 
Aber als wir bis Ende November immer noch keine Kataloge hatten für die Kunden dachte ich mir schon, dass das wohl nix mehr wird vor Weihnachten auch die anderen Modelle kamen sehr schleppend in den Laden gerollt.
Und weil Weihnachten ist und Cube immer noch nix weiß, wann das Fritzz ausgeliefert wird, habe ich mein Bestellung storniert und bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer eines Lapierre X 160 XLT.
Ich finde den Kundenservice von Cube sehr sehr sehr bescheiden, um das noch höfflich zu formulieren.
Kunden warten und warten auf das Wunschbike und der Händler wird genervt, weil man sich an Cube nicht direkt wenden kann. Der Händler kann nur vertrösten und ist dann auch noch der Buhmann.......
Es wäre mein erstes Cube gewesen......... aber es sollte nicht sein!


----------



## Arny (29. Dezember 2006)

Hallo ihr da draußen!
Habe mir Anfang Oktober ein Cube Flying Circus bestellt! Es hätte laut meinem Händler und Cube Anfang bis Mitte November kommen sollen.
Dann hieß es von Cube "Lieferschwierigkeiten!! Neuer Termin 49.KW" 
In dieser Woche kam natürlich mein Cube auch nicht. Neue Aussage von Cube, es klappt mit Sicherheit noch vor Weihnachten!! HAHA! Der Platz unterm Weihnachtsbaum ist leer geblieben!!  
Bin ganz schön enttäuscht von Cube, und überlege jetzt, ob ich meine Bestellung storniere! Es tut mir für meinen Händler natürlich leid, aber ich kann auch nicht ewig warten!! 
So, wollte meinen Frust mal los werden!!  

Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (29. Dezember 2006)

svensonn schrieb:


> Ich wartete auf mein Fritzz, da ich im Radladen arbeite und die Bestellung Ende September raus ging, wir einen sehr sehr großen Umsatz an Cube Bikes machen, habe ich so gedacht dass unsere Bestellungen etwas vorrangig behandelt werden.
> Aber als wir bis Ende November immer noch keine Kataloge hatten für die Kunden dachte ich mir schon, dass das wohl nix mehr wird vor Weihnachten auch die anderen Modelle kamen sehr schleppend in den Laden gerollt.
> Und weil Weihnachten ist und Cube immer noch nix weiß, wann das Fritzz ausgeliefert wird, habe ich mein Bestellung storniert und bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer eines Lapierre X 160 XLT.
> Ich finde den Kundenservice von Cube sehr sehr sehr bescheiden, um das noch höfflich zu formulieren.
> ...





Arny schrieb:


> Hallo ihr da draußen!
> Habe mir Anfang Oktober ein Cube Flying Circus bestellt! Es hätte laut meinem Händler und Cube Anfang bis Mitte November kommen sollen.
> Dann hieß es von Cube "Lieferschwierigkeiten!! Neuer Termin 49.KW"
> In dieser Woche kam natürlich mein Cube auch nicht. Neue Aussage von Cube, es klappt mit Sicherheit noch vor Weihnachten!! HAHA! Der Platz unterm Weihnachtsbaum ist leer geblieben!!
> ...




Das ist traurig zu hören.
Gerade weil Anfang 2006 das gleiche Thema schonmal durchgekaut wurde. Ich habe mich manchmal auch gefragt, was ich hier eigentlich mache. 8 Monate habe ich "damals" auf mein Fritzz gewartet und kann somit eure Verärgerung nachvollziehen. Im Nachhinein bin ich aber auch über alle Maße zufrieden mit meinem Bike.
Mein Händler hat nie versucht mich zu vertrösten, er konnte immer nur das wiedergeben was Cube ihm gesagt hat. Da er aber auch einen sehr guten Draht zu den Jungs und Mädels der Würfelschmiede hat, kam ich mir nie veräppelt oder dergleichen vor.
Sicher verärgert, das mein Truambike nicht zu dem erstmalig genannten Termin da ist, aber ich wollte Fritzz ja auch haben ....

Svensonn, da hast du dir aber wirklich einen mehr als adäquaten Ersatz gegönnt. Kannst du schon etwas zu dem Fahrverhalten berichten? Sicher sehr zufriedenstellend.

Und was den Kundenservice von Cube angeht. Bei den 2006er Bikes gab es ja extreme Zuliefererschwierigkeiten, eigentlich sollten die jetzt ja behoben sein. Auf Grund dessen haben wir, die Erstbesteller, ja eine Entschädigung in Form von wahlweise einer Jacke oder einem DT-Laufradsatz erhalten.
Ehrlich, welche Bikefirma würde das machen?

Ich weiss, den Kunden so lange auf Bikes/Material warten zu lassen ist mehr als nur hart und darf in dem bereits geschehenen Maße eigentlich nicht mehr vorkommen, aber ich bin von der Bikeperformance und dem Produkt sehr überzeugt. Ob ich mir die ganze Warterei aber ein zweites mal geben würde ... ich weiss es ehrlich nicht.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Cuberix (3. Januar 2007)

Hi,

es wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn sich mal jemand von Cube selbst herablassen würde, über dieses Lieferdisaster eine Stellungnahme abzuliefern. Oder wäre das zu viel verlangt? Oder würde man dann zu viel Infos an die Konkurrenz liefern? Btw, Kundenunzufriedenheit ist auch eine Info ...

Cuberix, 
der wenn es so weiter geht
a) seine Bestellung storniert
b) seinen Nick ändert


----------



## 4x4 (3. Januar 2007)

Ich kann mich deiner Aufforderung nur anschließen.

Mein Händler sagt mir immer noch "Ende Januar" nichts genaues weiß man nicht.
Die Liefertermine wurden bei mir monatlich seit der ersten Zusage für Oktober nach hinten verschoben
Du hast bei deiner Nickänderung nicht etwa "cubenix" gemeint?


----------



## sniper69 (3. Januar 2007)

Oh oh, ich stehe ja noch vor meiner Bestellung und wollt dann eigentlich schon im Frühling auf Tour gehen!

Eine Stellungnahme von Cube wäre ganz schön, ist ja schließlich auch kein x-beliebiges Bikeforum hier, sondern ein "Herstellerforum"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knuffi (3. Januar 2007)

Mein Dealer bleibt momentan bei der Aussage das mein Cube Stereo ende Februar kommen soll. Es kann nur sein das es erstmal mit dem Fox PR3 ausgeliefert wird der dann später durch den RP23 ersetzt wird.

Fox scheint wohl das größte Problem zu sein, da der RP23 Lieferschwierigkeiten bereitet.


----------



## Potato_Pit (3. Januar 2007)

Hab grad mal meinen Händler angerufen und er hat mir bestätigt, dass das Fritzz 07 mit ziemlicher Sicherheit Ende dieser, oder Anfang nächster Woche bei ihm stehen wird.


----------



## gerrit981 (3. Januar 2007)

Ich glaube erst dass mein Fritzz da ist, wenn ich es in den Händen halte...

Liefertermin ist laut cube KW 2-3. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die karren    
noch im Januar raus gehen!


----------



## Arny (3. Januar 2007)

Ich glaube an nix mehr!! Wollte mein Dirtbike extra im Winter kaufen, damit ich bei den schlechten Tagen fleißig trainieren kann!! Wenn es bald nicht kommt, dann kann ich gleich wieder mein Tourenbike auspacken!! Dann brauche ich es auch nicht mehr! 
Ist echt schade, dass man so lange hingehalten wird! Bei mir sind es jetzt schon fast 10 Wochen! Ist schon echt *******!


----------



## S.D. (3. Januar 2007)

Sicherlich ist es ärgerlich, wenn sich die Lieferzeiten immer weiter nach hinten schieben.
Allerdings ist es mir lieber länger zu warten, als eine schlechtere Qualität zu erhalten.
Was passiert, wenn die Parts von den Zulieferern auf Teufel komm raus rausgehauen werden, haben wir in den letzten Jahren gesehen (Qualitätsprobleme Manitou, Fox, etc.).
Ausserdem ist es schwer vorauszusagen, wie die Nachfrage nach einem Bike ist.
Wenn CUBE feststellt, dass beispielsweise die Qualität der Rahmen aus Taiwan nicht 100 % passt, ist es mir lieber ein paar Wochen länger zu warten, als einen Murks zu erhalten.

Gruss


----------



## r19andre (3. Januar 2007)

S.D. schrieb:


> Sicherlich ist es ärgerlich, wenn sich die Lieferzeiten immer weiter nach hinten schieben.
> Allerdings ist es mir lieber länger zu warten, als eine schlechtere Qualität zu erhalten.
> Was passiert, wenn die Parts von den Zulieferern auf Teufel komm raus rausgehauen werden, haben wir in den letzten Jahren gesehen (Qualitätsprobleme Manitou, Fox, etc.).
> Ausserdem ist es schwer vorauszusagen, wie die Nachfrage nach einem Bike ist.
> ...




riiiichtiiichchchch

seh ich auch so.
qualität geht vor massenschrott

Andre


----------



## Bonzai1982 (3. Januar 2007)

S.D. schrieb:


> Sicherlich ist es ärgerlich, wenn sich die Lieferzeiten immer weiter nach hinten schieben.
> Allerdings ist es mir lieber länger zu warten, als eine schlechtere Qualität zu erhalten.
> Was passiert, wenn die Parts von den Zulieferern auf Teufel komm raus rausgehauen werden, haben wir in den letzten Jahren gesehen (Qualitätsprobleme Manitou, Fox, etc.).
> Ausserdem ist es schwer vorauszusagen, wie die Nachfrage nach einem Bike ist.
> ...



Genau so ist es.
Die gleiche Diskussion hatten wir im übrigen schon Anfang 2006 als die Zulieferer minderwertige Ware geliefert haben (wie ich schon geschrieben habe).
Ärgerlich ist es dennoch, gerade weil das ganze Szenario Anfang 2006 schon vorkam.
Bisher ist mir aber nur ein Fall bekannt, in dem es Qualitätsmängel bei der Verarbeitung gab (s.h. Fritzz-Thread).

Also immer locker bleiben ... Geduld soll ja eine Tugend sein 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Januar 2007)

warum muß es unbedingt ein 2007er modell sein? mein 2006 modell hab ich mir im oktober gegönnt, und außer dem fox rp 23 hat sich ja nix gravierendes geändert. die juicy bremse ist top und wenn jetzt alle nur aufgrund der bike und mountainbike-tests ihr modell bestellen haben sie halt ein wenig pech. 
beim fun-corner in hameln gibt es noch 2 stereos (schwarz und titanium) nur zur info .

viele grüße 

sören


----------



## Cuberix (4. Januar 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> warum muß es unbedingt ein 2007er modell sein? mein 2006 modell hab ich mir im oktober gegönnt, und außer dem fox rp 23 hat sich ja nix gravierendes geändert. die juicy bremse ist top und wenn jetzt alle nur aufgrund der bike und mountainbike-tests ihr modell bestellen haben sie halt ein wenig pech.
> beim fun-corner in hameln gibt es noch 2 stereos (schwarz und titanium) nur zur info .
> 
> viele grüße
> ...



Weils das 2006er Modell auch schon lange nicht mehr in meiner Wunschausstattung gibt...!

Life could be easy without thinking.

Die Ausreden bzgl. Qualität und Nachfrage lasse ich nicht gelten. Zumal sind es nur Mutmaßungen, nichts offizielles. Im Prinzip läßt sich das mit der Nachfrage auch recht einfach steuern:

Kunde -> (Auftrag) -> Händler -> (Auftrag) Cube -> (Autragsbestätigung mit Lieferdatum/oder Auftragsablehnung) -> Händler -> Kunde.

Alles Klar?


----------



## Muckele (4. Januar 2007)

Hab mein 2007er Cube Agree schon seit dem 28.12. zuhause  
Wie sichs mit den Mountainbikes verhält weiß ich nicht, aber mein Händler hatte meins mit ca 1-wöchigem Lieferverzug bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (4. Januar 2007)

Cuberix schrieb:


> Weils das 2006er Modell auch schon lange nicht mehr in meiner Wunschausstattung gibt...!
> 
> Life could be easy without thinking.
> 
> ...



Ganz so einfach ist es halt doch nicht.
Wenn beispielsweise bei der Produktion der Rahmen etwas nicht so funktioniert wie es soll oder wenn ein Gabelhersteller plötzlich nicht die Menge liefern kann, verschiebt sich der Liefertermin ganz schnell nach hinten.
Als ich 2004 mein Reaction bestellt hatte, gab es auch Lieferverzögerungen, weil das Schiff mit den Rahmen nicht beikam.
2006 gab´s meines Wissens probleme mit der Eloxierung. Da ist es mir doch viel lieber, ich warte halt, bis das Problem vernünftig gelöst ist, bevor ich ein Bike mit mangelhafter Eloxierung kriege.
Die kompletten Teile der Bikes kommen von ganz vielen Zulieferern und wenn nur ein Glied in der Kette probleme macht, kann das Bike halt nicht ausgeliefert werden. Cube kann dafür aber nichts.

Gruss


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Januar 2007)

probleme mit der eloxierung gab´s nur bei titanium. das schwarze haben die lackierer ja schon dauernd gemacht, von daher gib´s und gab´s da keine probleme. das schwarze wurde damals nur eingeführt, da sie die probleme mit dem titanium nicht schnell genug lösen konnten. 

v.g.
sören


----------



## 4x4 (5. Januar 2007)

Heute der Hammer:

neuer Liefertermin für mein Stereo Louise 22" schwarz

KW 8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     
Aber doch schon 2007.    

Ich weiß nicht ob ich das jetzt noch aushalte.
Mein Rad wurde Mitte September bestellt und der Liefertermin verschiebt
sich mit höchter Zuverlässigkeit jeden Monat um einen weiteren Monat.

Letzter ganz fest zugesagter Termin war 4.KW.

CUUUUUUUUBE, ich will jetzt endlich eine Aussage: Warum? Wieso?.........
und wann endlich kommt mein Rad wirklich.

Ich hatte mich mit voller Absicht für ein deutsches Rad entschieden, noch bei einem richtigen Händler mit richtigem Laden.
Und nicht für dem Amischeiß, oder die schönen Schwarzen aus Österreich....

Ich hab selbst eine Firma und ich raff´s einfach nicht mehr, wie man so mit Kunden umgehen kann.
Angeblich solls jetzt wieder am Rahmen und der Louise liegen.
Mein Händler hat die 2007er Louisees im Laden rumliegen!!!!

Ich will Antworten!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Oder wird`s doch schon das Modell 2008?????????????


----------



## S.D. (5. Januar 2007)

4x4 schrieb:


> Heute der Hammer:
> 
> neuer Liefertermin für mein Stereo Louise 22" schwarz
> 
> ...




Also wenn die Louise mit dran schuld ist, dann wird´s wohl mit meinem Reaction bis Ende Januar auch nichts.

Gruss


----------



## aquarace (5. Januar 2007)

Ich habe auch ein Stereo bestellt...

Aber ich verstehe das Ganze auch nicht...
Die neue Luise gibt es schon und CUBE ist nicht der einzige Hersteller der
die Bremse verbaut genau so den RP23...
Ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen.

Wäre sehr net wenn sich ein Mitarbeiter der a. CUBE hier mal äusern würde

Viele Grüße
Andy


----------



## Bierkiste (6. Januar 2007)

Moin Leut,

kann es sein, daß der bottleneck bei der DTC-Rahmenauslieferung die P6 von Syntace ist??

Guckssu: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3321002&postcount=142


Sascha (Stereo-Rahmenkit Liefertermin KW6)

...wenn ja, bin ich demnächst mal kurz beim Händler den Rahmen durchdrücken...


----------



## whopper77 (6. Januar 2007)

S.D. schrieb:


> Also wenn die Louise mit dran schuld ist, dann wird´s wohl mit meinem Reaction bis Ende Januar auch nichts.
> 
> Gruss


Hallo S.D.!!!

Wann hast Du Dein Reaction bestellt? Hatte mein 07er Reaction Louise black am 31.10. bestellt, am 23.12. war das Teil dann bei meinem Händler. Denke, die Lieferzeit is ok! Und das warten hat sich echt gelohnt, echt ein Geiler Hobel, mein Reaction!!!


----------



## ses-motorsport (7. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

bin ein wenig verwundert wie sich die Lieferzeiten bei Cube unterscheiden...

Habe am 02.11.06 ein Cube Ltd Team ´07 bestellt.. Hätte eigentlich direkt beim Händler bleiben können, denn am 

03.11.2006 war es schon da! also kein Tag Lieferzeit und alles bestens gelaufen.

Bin auch bis jetzt sehr zufrieden damit.
Dank an Bernd Pfeiffer von Hipf-Race-Bikes aus Bad Endbach!!!


MFG 
Sebastian


----------



## Bierkiste (7. Januar 2007)

ses-motorsport schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin ein wenig verwundert wie sich die Lieferzeiten bei Cube unterscheiden...
> 
> ...



...da is ja auch keine P6 drin...

Trotzdem Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit deinem mittlerweile 2 Monate alten/jungen Rad!

Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Subraid (8. Januar 2007)

So, ich war gerade bei meinen örtlichen Händler um mir ein Stereo Rahmenkit zu kaufen...
Er hat dann direkt bei Cube angerufen und sich nach den Lieferzeiten erkundigt:
Milky Green -> 15. KW  
Schwarz -> 13. KW  

Mein Händler hat mir dann ein Lapierre XControl 130 näher gebracht welches ich nun wohl anstelle des Stereo nehmen werde (wenn er mir einen guten Preis für den Rahmen macht).

Ich denke das ist eine gute Entscheidung, in welcher ich durch den Support von Cube noch bestätigt werde (2 Anfragen bezüglich der Gabeleinbaulänge beim Stereo blieben unbeantwortet).


----------



## 4x4 (8. Januar 2007)

Also, dann gibt`s doch bei der Rahmenproduktion Probleme.
Soweit ich weiß, hat sich am Stereorahmen 2007 nichts gegenüber 2006 geändert.
Vielleicht ist mal wieder ein Schiff abgesoffen.
Anders kann man die Auslieferverzögerungen ja nicht erklären für einen Rahmen,
der seit 1,5 Jahren gebaut wird kann es keine 4 Monate Lieferzeit geben.
Fragen über Fragen und wieder keine Antworten.


----------



## fatz (8. Januar 2007)

4x4 schrieb:


> Anders kann man die Auslieferverzögerungen ja nicht erklären für einen Rahmen,
> der seit 1,5 Jahren gebaut wird kann es keine 4 Monate Lieferzeit geben.



also ich hab eins der ersten gekriegt und das war im juli 2006. wie du da auf 1,5 jahre 
kommst moecht ich jetzt schon wissen......


----------



## 4x4 (8. Januar 2007)

Du hat recht es sind vielleicht knapp 1,5 Jahre, 
weil Cube ja nicht erst im Juni 2006 angefangen hat zu entwickeln und zu bauen und jetzt schon Liefertermine April 2007 genannt werden.

Gruß, Reinhard


----------



## r19andre (8. Januar 2007)

Hi,
das ist dann der Vorteil das man das nimmt was lieferbar ist  
Also 20" K18 schwarz sonst nix.

aber ist eigentlich schon ********, wenn man solange auf sein Bike warten muss.

So dann viel Geduld, ich kann Euch sagen das Stereo ist geil.Bergab gibts irgendwie keine Hindernisse mehr....
ich weiß auch nicht warum  

Andre


----------



## Bierkiste (8. Januar 2007)

Subraid schrieb:


> So, ich war gerade bei meinen örtlichen Händler um mir ein Stereo Rahmenkit zu kaufen...
> Er hat dann direkt bei Cube angerufen und sich nach den Lieferzeiten erkundigt:
> Milky Green -> 15. KW
> Schwarz -> 13. KW
> ...



Ich war heute auch beim local dealer.

Ergebnis:
Liefertermin milkygreen KW9
                   schwarz KW8

 (wobei, vorher hieß es KW6 )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svensonn (13. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

habe heute zum erstenmal mein neues Lapierre in den Schwarzwald geschickt, bergauf ging es eigentlich ganz gut, wenig wippen, eigentlich gar keins, sehr gute Traktion, und dann bergab, geiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil!!!!!    
das Ding geht den Berg runter das dir das Hirn stehen bleibt.
So super fährt nichtmal mein Downhiller, super wendig auf Single Trail, schluckt was ihm in den Weg kommt und Drops machen einfach nur Laune!!!!
Ein Leichtgewicht ist es bis dato aber noch nicht.
Der momentane Aufbau ist:
Lyrik U-Turn
XT- Antrieb
DT 440 Naben
823 Mavic Felgen
Conti Diesel

= 15 kg


Ich denke mit einer leichteren Laufradkombi, dünneren Reifen, und sonst noch hier und da ein wenig Carbon dann geht das Gewicht schon auf die 14 kg Marke zu. Aber ich wollte mehr Wert legn auf Stabilität und Langlebigkeit als auf Gewicht.

Wie gesagt bergab gehts ab wie Sau, und wer genügend Saft in den Beinen hat bekommt es auch auf den Berg hoch..........

Über den Preis kann ich nicht wirklich was sagen, es wird von meinem Stundenkonto aus dem Radladen bezahlt und ich bekomme eben alles zum EK-Preis und auch mal etwas drunter, so wie wir es eben im Laden einkaufen.

Ich bin jetzt echt froh nicht auf das Fritzz gewartet zu haben!!!


----------



## Astaroth (13. Januar 2007)

Servus,
@svensonn bitte Fotos von deinem neuen Bike!!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Subraid (13. Januar 2007)

svensonn schrieb:


> Über den Preis kann ich nicht wirklich was sagen, es wird von meinem Stundenkonto aus dem Radladen bezahlt und ich bekomme eben alles zum EK-Preis und auch mal etwas drunter, so wie wir es eben im Laden einkaufen.



Die Welt ist klein...
Habe diese Woche bei euch im Laden ein Lapierre X513 gekauft . Leider hatte ich noch keine Zeit es abzuholen . 
Auseinandergebaut habt ihr es ja schon für mich, da ich meine alten Parts weiter benutzen möchte und die neue bei ebay verticken werde.
Über den Preis kann ich Dir was erzählen, da er von meinem Studentenkonto abgebucht wird und nicht vom Stundenkonto  

Ezähl mal, wer bei Mister bike bist du (PN)? Vielleicht sieht man sich ja am Montag wenn ich endlich das Bike holen komme.


----------



## Basscommander (13. Januar 2007)

Servus!

Das ist doch jedes Jahr das gleiche...
Eigentlich müsste man das doch mittlerweile kennen.
Aber trotzdem regen sich jedes Jahr wieder die Leute darüber auf...
Es liegt nicht an CUBE selbst.
Es liegt an den Zulieferern.
Wie auch immer.
Mir als im Handel arbeitender ist es lieber länger auf ein Rad zu warten, das funktioniert, als ein unfertiges ständig wieder im Laden zu haben. 
Weil das macht die Kunden dann richtig unzufrieden.
Warten ist nicht schön, aber ein defektes Rad noch viel schlimmer!

Grüße!

Der Mo


----------



## Bonzai1982 (13. Januar 2007)

Basscommander schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Das ist doch jedes Jahr das gleiche...
> Eigentlich müsste man das doch mittlerweile kennen.
> ...


----------



## svensonn (13. Januar 2007)

jaja, jedes Jahr das gleiche Spiel, aber dieses Jahr ist es echt extrem mit Cube! Was hat der Katalog mit Zulieferern zutun, mal so nebenbei erwähnt? Der kam nämlich auch erst Ende November.
Kam für Cube die Eurobike zu überraschend? Konnten sie sich nicht auf die Vororder einstellen?
Wenn wie zB bei Scott das Stammsitzland zuerst beliefert wird, wegen dem langen Sommer, könnte man die Verzögerungen noch verstehen, aber bei Cube wird ja niemand beliefert mit den Bikes, sie tröpfeln sehr sporadisch in den Laden....
Naja, nicht mehr mein Problem und wie heißt es doch so schön:"Alle Jahre wieder....."


----------



## gerrit981 (15. Januar 2007)

Fritzz ist da!!!!!!!!  

Und er ist richtig schön 

Mit Pedalen so 15,78 kg, vorerst noch mit NN und xt Schalthebeln.

Auf diesem Weg noch mal vielen Dank an das Montimare Team, die sich richtig ins Zeug gelegt haben.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (15. Januar 2007)

gerrit981 schrieb:


> Fritzz ist da!!!!!!!!
> 
> Und er ist richtig schön
> 
> ...



Na da möchte ich es mir natürlich nicht nehmen lassen und gratuliere recht herzlich zu dem Prachtstück!!! 

Selbstverständlich erwarten wir auch noch angemessene Bilder von deinem Bike 

Was möchtest du ändern? Weil du schreibst "noch" ?

Gruss

Alex


----------



## gerrit981 (15. Januar 2007)

Da isser!

Der erste in Deutschland.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (15. Januar 2007)

Sehr schön.

Dann auf jeden Fall noch viel Spass mit dem Hobel und poste mal ein schönes Bild draussen in der Natur im Fritzz-Thread 

Ride On


Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (15. Januar 2007)

...ja sauber, dein Fritzz gfällt mir saugut - allzeit viel Spaß damit, auch wenn die Glückwünsche "nur" von einem _Stereoaner_ stammen!


----------



## sniper69 (17. Januar 2007)

Heeeeerzlichen Glückwunsch 

Mehr Bilder bitte !!!!!!!


----------



## ShogunZ (17. Januar 2007)

Tolles Bike...Glückwunsch!


----------



## TuffGong (25. Januar 2007)

Hi!
AAAAAAAHHHHHH, jaaaaa, ne Augenweide! Sieht TOLL aus. Herzl. Glückwunsch!!


----------



## craigfab (26. Januar 2007)

An gerrit981:

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Waren/Sind die Reifen sereienmässig drauf oder hast du die selber montiert! Wären am Fritzz die ALBERTS oder gar die BIGBETTYS nicht besser?


----------



## sniper69 (26. Januar 2007)

Ich antworte Mal für Gerrit.

Er hat die Reifen mal ausprobiert, steigt aber wieder um. Standartmässing sind Fat Albert Faltreifen drauf. Ob du Big Bettys drauf machst hängt sicher davon ab, wie viel Anteil das Tourenfahren bei dir einnimmt.

Schau dir mal diesen thread hier an:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=221731


----------



## TuffGong (27. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Welche Scheibengrösse hat das Stereo Louise u. wieviel kostet diese Ausstattungsvariante?
Schon mal danke im Voraus.

Grüße,
TG


----------



## Bonzai1982 (27. Januar 2007)

Hi TuffGong,

180/160mm sollten beim Stereo in der "Louise Ausstattung" Standard sein.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## cuberni (27. Januar 2007)

Hi, 

Beim Stereo 180mm v+h. ; laut Preisliste 2.699,- Euronen 

Gruss Berni.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (27. Januar 2007)

Na da ist mir doch ein Fehler unterlaufen ... vielen Dank Berni für die Korrektur 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## TuffGong (27. Januar 2007)

Hi Alex, hi Benni!

Euch erstmal vielen Dank für die Info. Theoretisch bin ich ja jetzt im Bilde; muß nur noch nen Dealer finden, der das Stereo in meiner Wunschvariante antestbereit im Shop hat. Damit die Paxis nicht zu kurz kommt..)

Ist nicht so einfach, weil die meisten Händler sich so`n teures Bike nicht hinstellen mögen. Man rät mir tatsächlich, es einfach so zu kaufen..."...ja, weil das ist ja schon gut,ne..." O-Ton Dealer(Ächzzz) Ja nee, is klar,...manchmal kann man das Gesabbel einfach nicht mehr hören, echt.

Na ja, dann werd ich mal weitersuchen. Wenn ich`s bald bestell, hab ich`s dann wohl so zur Weihnachtszeit....

Schönes Wochenende wünscht
TG


----------



## Bonzai1982 (27. Januar 2007)

In welchem Einzugsgebiet wohnst du?
Evtl. kann man dir bezüglich der Suche nach einem kompetenten Händler und/oder einer Testfahrt ja weiterhelfen ...


----------



## svensonn (27. Januar 2007)

@gerrit

Hallo,

würde mich mal interessieren, wie Montimare zu diesem Fritzz kam, da laut Zentrale von Cube noch gar kein Termin feststeht, wann die 07 Fritzz ausgeliefert werden sollen.

Telefonische Anfrage in der Vertriebszentrale von Cube am 25.01.2007, weil genau an diesem, die 07 Fritzz angekündigt waren und doch keine im Laden angekommen sind.
Von der Zentrale heißt es: "Es ist noch kein definitives Auslieferdatum bekanntgebbar!"


----------



## TuffGong (27. Januar 2007)

Yo, wohne in Berlin. Habe heute wegen Stereo-Notstand mal n AMS 22er getestet, einfach wegen Rahmenhöhe checken > ok. Ansonsten....wippt es viel zu doll.

Wenn Du mir nen netten & kompetenten Händler empfehlen kannst....würde mich das sehr freuen!
Grüße,
TG


----------



## Bonzai1982 (27. Januar 2007)

TuffGong schrieb:


> Yo, wohne in Berlin. Habe heute wegen Stereo-Notstand mal n AMS 22er getestet, einfach wegen Rahmenhöhe checken > ok. Ansonsten....wippt es viel zu doll.
> 
> Wenn Du mir nen netten & kompetenten Händler empfehlen kannst....würde mich das sehr freuen!
> Grüße,
> TG



Hmm, Berlin ist doch ein Stückchen weiter weg ... ansonsten hätte ich dir sofort meinen Händler empfohlen.
Du kannst ihn aber jederzeit anrufen, die Jungs wissen was sie reden und stehen mit Rat und Tat zur Seite in Bezug auf Rahmengrösse, Einsatzgebiet des Bikes und Partauswahl.
Bikes versenden sie auch ...

Hier mal der Link
http://www.mhw-bike-house.de/index.php/

Was die Testfahrt angeht, leider ist der Laden ein stückchen weiter weg von dir, aber evtl. kann dir im Raum Berlin jemand anderes hier aus dem Forum weiterhelfen ..... ?

Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerrit981 (27. Januar 2007)

Montimare hat Druck gemacht und ich hade auch öfters bei cube angerufen.


----------



## TuffGong (27. Januar 2007)

Ach, ich werd schon nen Dealer finden, der mal n Teststereo am Start hat. Musses doch geben...inner Hauptstadt


----------



## Potato_Pit (28. Januar 2007)

TuffGong schrieb:


> Ach, ich werd schon nen Dealer finden, der mal n Teststereo am Start hat. Musses doch geben...inner Hauptstadt



Ich geb dir mal nen Tip : http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/CUBE-Haendler-Suche_id_8902_.htm und dann nach "Berlin" suchen.

Besonders kundenfreundlich sind imho A.T.T. und Eastsidebiker. Die restlichen, die ich von der Liste angerufen habe, waren entweder unkooperativ oder hatten eher Straßen- als Mountainbikes. Kann allerdings gut sein, dass es noch keinen Händler in Berlin gibt, der ein Stereo 07 hat.


----------



## TuffGong (28. Januar 2007)

Hi Potato!
Danke für`n Tip. Genau, hatte auch schon einige Händler an der Strippe - unkooperativ par excellence!

Es hatte sich noch n Kontakt zu den Eastsidebikern ergeben - voll nett - mit der Maßgabe, daß man mir Bescheid sagt, wenn das 07er Stereo (Im Februar) im Laden u. damit antestbereit ist.
Bei den Lieferzeiten von Cube ist es das Wahrscheinlichste, daß die Händler das Teil erst noch bekommen.

Ja,.. ist ja bald Februar...

Schönen Sonntach noch
TG


----------



## dubbel (3. Februar 2007)

wenn's schnell gehen muss:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mein 2006er Stereo ist im bikemarkt zu haben...


----------



## svensonn (3. Februar 2007)

@gerrit

es ist schon seltsam, dass jetzt bei nochmaliger Nachfrage und Hinweis, dass es doch schon eine Auslieferung eines Fritzz an Montimare gab, bei Cube, Cube sagt:"Es sind noch keine Fritzz 2007 ausgeliefert worden!"
Wo hat dann nun Montimare das Fritzz 2007 nur her?
Seltsam, seltsam......... Fragen über Fragen.........


----------



## r19andre (3. Februar 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> wenn's schnell gehen muss:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hätte da nicht ein Post gereicht ?!?!

Andre


----------



## Bonzai1982 (3. Februar 2007)

svensonn schrieb:


> @gerrit
> 
> es ist schon seltsam, dass jetzt bei nochmaliger Nachfrage und Hinweis, dass es doch schon eine Auslieferung eines Fritzz an Montimare gab, bei Cube, Cube sagt:"Es sind noch keine Fritzz 2007 ausgeliefert worden!"
> Wo hat dann nun Montimare das Fritzz 2007 nur her?
> Seltsam, seltsam......... Fragen über Fragen.........




... bei der Eurobike zusammengefaltet und unter'm Arm nach Hause geschleppt 

Ist doch wurscht, solange man es hier anschauen kann. Die restlichen Bikes kommen auch noch. Ich habe meines ja auch (irgendwann) gekriegt ..... 


Gruss

Alex


----------



## Basscommander (4. Februar 2007)

@ svensonn:
Höre ich da evtl. ein wenig Neid herus???  

Es gibt anscheinend Händler die sich ein wenig mehr um ihre Kunden kümmern, als andere es tun.

Wie auch immer...

@ Gerrit:
Viel Spaß noch damit!
Verletz' dich net!

Der Mo


----------



## svensonn (4. Februar 2007)

@basscommander

mit Sicherheit kein Neid, denn mein Ersatzrad ist jetzt ein Lapierre 160 XLT Ultimat geworden, weil die Pfeiffen von Cube nicht liefern!!!

Und ich bin kein Kunde in dem Radladen, ich arbeite dort!

Und wenn Cube zu mir sagt, dass noch kein Fritzz ausgeliefert wurde, dann muss ich das so glauben, auch auf den Hinweis hin, dass Montimare eins hat, beharrten die Würfelköpfe darauf, dass noch kein einziges Fritzz 07 ausgeliefert wurde, und dass es nicht sein kann, dass Montimare ein Fritzz 07 bekommen hat......?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (4. Februar 2007)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hätte da nicht ein Post gereicht ?!?!


naja: bei dir hätte ja auch ein ausrufe- oder fragezeichen gereicht. 
(Multiple Fragezeichen machen eine Frage nicht fragender, sondern allenfalls lächerlicher.) 

mein marketing funktioniert weniger mit dezenter chirurgischer präzision als vielmehr nach dem schrotschuss-gehirnwäsche-prinzip.


----------



## r19andre (5. Februar 2007)

ja ne is klar


----------



## Cuberix (6. Februar 2007)

Hat jemand schon sein 2007er AMS Pro 100?


----------



## keroson (6. Februar 2007)

Jungs hab heut mal beim local Cube Dealer in den neuen Katalog schauen dürfen...
Gewicht Elite HPC Rahmen: schwarz 1130 Team 1200 also wirklich nicht schlecht, gut gemacht Cube, wenns mit der Auslieferung n bisschen arg schneller ging, dann könnte Cube mal richtig was werden...


----------



## abrahamar (17. Februar 2007)

naja, hab mein fc mitte januar bestellt und 3 wochen später durft ichs zum ersten mal fahren.. wo bestellt ihr alle das des so lange bei euch dauert?


----------



## E=MC² (18. Februar 2007)

abrahamar schrieb:


> naja, hab mein fc mitte januar bestellt und 3 wochen später durft ichs zum ersten mal fahren.. wo bestellt ihr alle das des so lange bei euch dauert?



Du hast ja auch kein Stereo bestellt...


----------



## DerKrieger (21. Februar 2007)

Habe mein Reaction am 05.02. bestellt und der Händler denkt das es Mitte/ Ende März da ist.

Bitte,Bitte lass es Mitte sein


----------



## Cuberix (27. Februar 2007)

Wollte mal wissen, wie lange Ihr noch bereit seid zu warten.
Da ich Mitte Sep. bestellt habe, werde ich dem Händler bis zum 15.03. eine Frist setzen müssen. Schade für den Händler, verbocken tut's ihm und mir die Firma Cube. (weiter möchte ich die Kette nicht fortsetzen.) Es hilft aber nichts, mein altes Rad ist nicht mehr gebirgstauglich. Die Alternative für mich ist dann halt, alle Händler der Umgebung nach Altbeständen abzugrasen.

C. (dann bald vielleicht Scotterix, Stevenix oder RockyMountainix ö.ä.)


----------



## fatz (28. Februar 2007)

Cuberix schrieb:


> Die Alternative für mich ist dann halt, alle Händler der Umgebung nach Altbeständen abzugrasen.


damit solltest du wohl jetzt schon mal anfangen...


> C. (dann bald vielleicht Scotterix, Stevenix oder RockyMountainix ö.ä.)


wie waer's mit *ix? das passt dann immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerKrieger (28. Februar 2007)

Ich würde mir auch eine Alternative suchen. 
Hatte vorher auch erst auf das GrandCanyon 7.0 gesetzt aber das Händlerargument und die extrem lange Lieferzeit hat mich davon abgehalten. 

Naja, mein Reaction ist ja auch "noch" nicht da


----------



## Belladonna (28. Februar 2007)

@DerKrieger:
Hallo. Will Dir ja keine Angst machen, aber ich habe mein Cube Reaction K24 auch am 05.02.07 bestellt. Zuerst hieß es Liefertermin in 3-4 Wochen, vorgestern hat mein Händler nochmal mit Cube telefoniert: Liefertermin auf April verschoben!  Ob Anfang, Mitte oder Ende April kann man nicht sagen. Kannst ja mal berichten wenn Du Deins bekommen hast!


----------



## fatz (28. Februar 2007)

Belladonna schrieb:


> Ob Anfang, Mitte oder Ende April kann man nicht sagen.



wenn's niemand sagt, ist immer (nicht nur bei cube) ende  gemeint


----------



## DerKrieger (28. Februar 2007)

@Belladonna:

Klar, geb´nen Funk wenns da ist. Muss doch gleich mal bei meinem Händler anrufen!


----------



## r19andre (1. März 2007)

Hallo,
mal was anderes, passt gerade hier rein.

wollte mir gerade einen Chariot Kinderanhänger bestellen, Cougar2 nennt der sich.
2007 ausverkauft, einige andere erst wieder im Sommer zu bekommen.

Dann ist Cube ja noch harmlos  

Habe jetzt nen anderes Modell von Chariot geordert.
Bin ja flexibel, ausser beim Hersteller  

viel Spass dann noch


----------



## RTom (1. März 2007)

Servus an alle Sehnsüchtigen,

von 2 im November 06 bestellten AMS Pro 100 steht das 16" für meine Süße bereits seit 1 Woche beim Händler - meines sollte dann auch nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen  
Die Ausstattung bei beiden ist: 
Option Louise, Gabel Rock Shox Reba Race U-turn mit Poploc mit Dämpfer Fox RP23

Also haltet durch!

RTom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberix (2. März 2007)

RTom schrieb:


> Servus an alle Sehnsüchtigen,
> 
> von 2 im November 06 bestellten AMS Pro 100 steht das 16" für meine Süße bereits seit 1 Woche beim Händler - meines sollte dann auch nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen
> Die Ausstattung bei beiden ist:
> ...




Hallo RTom,

willst Du mir Deinen Händler verraten?

C.


----------



## RTom (2. März 2007)

Servus Cuberix,

ich weiss nicht, ob das hier als Werbung genehm ist, hab Dir 'ne PN geschickt

Grüße
RTom


----------



## Wheelerneer (10. März 2007)

Hi
habe mein AMS Pro 100 Louise im Dezember bestellt und ist jetzt in KW 10 geliefert worden.  

Lieferschwierigkeiten gibts scheinbar nur bei den Highend Cube´s.


Ich habe nur festgestellt, dass Cube die Louise 2007 nicht mit Ventidisc liefert   hatte schon Angst das Rad kommt mit den Dingern.

Frage:
Die Bremsscheibenkombi ist 180/160 wobei ich glaube, dass eigentlich 180/180 vorgesehen war? Kennt einer die Cube Angabe, im Internet finde ich nur gegensätzliche Aussagen?


----------



## RTom (10. März 2007)

Servus,

"...Lieferschwierigkeiten gibts scheinbar nur bei den Highend Cube´s..."

Das stimmt wohl leider nicht so ganz - auf mein 18" AMS Pro 100 muss ich immer noch warten. Auskunft vom Händler von Donnerstag: Cube kriegt die Rahmen nicht schnell genug vom Beschichter zurück.....

Ich denke, die Auswahl an Ausreden ist da ziemlich groß. Ich hab seit Weihnachten (erster zugesagter Liefertermin KW 51/06) schon folgende gehört:

Es gab ein Problem beim Rahmenschweissen - Lieferung verzögert sich.
Magura kommt nicht mit der Lieferung nach.
Fox hat Lieferprobleme.
Jetzt ist es also der Beschichter und nächste Woche wird es Schwalbe, DT Swiss oder Syntace sein...

@ Wheelerneer - Ich hatte von Anfang an mit 180/160 gerechnet (lt. Händlerkatalog)

Welche Rahmengröße hast Du?

RTom


----------



## Werderano (10. März 2007)

Hab mein Cube Reaction (Oro18/RebaRaceUturn) vor drei Wochen bestellt und Liefertermin sollte WK16 sein. Freitag hab ich einen Anruf erhalten vom Händler dat das Bike unterwegs sein soll.  So ganz glauben kann ich es noch nicht, freu mich schon auf morgen.


----------



## Wheelerneer (11. März 2007)

RTom schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> "...Lieferschwierigkeiten gibts scheinbar nur bei den Highend Cube´s..."
> 
> ...




Wir haben ein 18" und ein 20" bestellt. Das 20" wurde an den Händler vor 3 Wochen geliefert und das 18" vor 2 Wochen. Bei mir waren die dann eine Woche später da.

Witzig ist, dass ich dem Händler keinen Zeitdruck gemacht hatte. Meine altes Wheeler Voll-XTR funzt ja noch. Allerdings lässt aufgrund der Neuentwicklungen der Fahrkomfort zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## DerKrieger (12. März 2007)

Servus an alle in der Warteschlange,

ich wollte euch nur sagen:

MEIN REACTION IST DA !!!! 

Habe heute Morgen die Info bekommen, jetzt nur noch abholen und weg bin ich......

Drücke alle Wartenden die  

Grüße

André


----------



## Dot (12. März 2007)

Merci! 

Viel Spaß damit und stell mal Fotos davon rein, wenn du kannst.

Noch knapp 35 Tage! I hope, I think, I know.


----------



## Belladonna (13. März 2007)

DerKrieger schrieb:


> Servus an alle in der Warteschlange,
> 
> ich wollte euch nur sagen:
> 
> ...




   
Warum kommt denn mein Reaction erst im April???
   

Freue mich aber natürlich für Dich!  
Lasse mir auch gerne mit ein paar Fotos und nem ersten Fahrbericht die
Nase lang machen! 

Liebe Grüße + viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike!  
Belladonna


----------



## Werderano (13. März 2007)

Vielleicht weil du eine ander Ausstattungsvariante bzw. Rahmengröße bestellt hast? 
Hoffe meins ist heute beim Händler eingetroffen, gestern war es noch in den Tiefen von UPS verschwunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerKrieger (14. März 2007)

Danke,Danke, 

heute Abend bekomme ich es geliefert!! 

Fotos und Fahrbericht folgen...........wenn ich wieder Zeit habe  

Grüße

André


----------



## Belladonna (15. März 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich glaub's nicht, mein Reaction ist da, hab es eben abgeholt!  
Bin total begeistert!  
Die erste Ausfahrt kann ich leider erst am Samstag machen, bin schon
total ungeduldig! Aber Hauptsache es ist da, Liefertermin war ja eigentlich 
erst im April...
Ich wünsche allen Wartenden noch viel Geduld und dass das Warten bald 
ein Ende hat!

LG
Belladonna


----------



## DerKrieger (16. März 2007)

Belladonna schrieb:


> Warum kommt denn mein Reaction erst im April???
> 
> 
> Freue mich aber natürlich für Dich!
> ...



Siehste, musstest doch nicht bis April warten!! 

Auch dir viele Spaß mit deinem Cube.

Grüße

André


----------



## RTom (2. April 2007)

Seit einer Woche  sind auch endlich unsere beiden AMS PRO black da!
Die ersten 150 km waren einfach nur geil - zumindest nach Behebung der ersten "kleinen" Reklamationen: 
Noch beim Händler zerbröselte bei der ersten Abstimmung (mittels Luft, nicht mit Gewalt  ) die Schraube der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme, aber Ersatz war zum Glück vorhanden. 
Etliche Schrauben, vor Allem an den Gelenken am Hinterbau, waren nicht festgezogen!! Also wurden nochmals alle Schrauben überprüft (warum eigentlich nicht bereits vor der Übergabe  ).

Ich kann also nur allen glücklichen Neubesitzern empfehlen, ihre neuen Cubes ganz genau anzuschauen!

Jetzt fehlen nur noch die richtigen UST-LRS und die Bikes sind perfekt  

Grüße
Tom


----------



## cube elite 1 (3. April 2007)

Hallo Ihr Glücklichen,
also ich habe heute mit Cube telefoniert,bezüglich meines Rennrades Litening HPC,war ursprünglich für April angekündigt....jetzt hieß es, die Erstauslieferung beginnt Ende Mai ,Anfang Juni!!!! Also... ich überlege mir ernsthaft,ob ich noch darauf warten werde.Wer garantiert mir,das meins dabei ist? Bin mehr als enttäuscht!!!


----------



## bikerkocher (8. April 2007)

cube elite 1 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Glücklichen,
> also ich habe heute mit Cube telefoniert,bezüglich meines Rennrades Litening HPC,war ursprünglich für April angekündigt....jetzt hieß es, die Erstauslieferung beginnt Ende Mai ,Anfang Juni!!!! Also... ich überlege mir ernsthaft,ob ich noch darauf warten werde.Wer garantiert mir,das meins dabei ist? Bin mehr als enttäuscht!!!



Hallo ich kann dir das Nachfühlen denn ich habe auch einen HPC Carbon Rahmen bestellt allerdings einen MTB Rahmen und ich warte auch darauf dass er endlich kommt .ps. 
Es gibt nicht viele Firmen die Carbon Rahmen fertigen da muss sich Cube hinten anstellen bei der Fertigung der Rahmen denn als erstes kommen die großen Hersteller wie Scott  und Giant dran und dann kommen die kleineren Firmen dran. Na ja ich bin mal gespannt wenn mein Rahmen kommt.
Gruß Bikerkocher


----------



## cube elite 1 (9. April 2007)

Hallo,ich gebe dir jetzt mal einen Insider Tip:vor Ende Juni,Anfang Juli,brauchst Du dir keine Hoffnungen machen!!
Ich hab es übrigens storniert!!!


----------



## Cuberix (19. April 2007)

Hat jemand von Euch ein 2007er AMS Pro 100 in Titan schon bekommen oder bestellt?

C.


----------



## Knauscamper (19. April 2007)

Cuberix schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch ein 2007er AMS Pro 100 in Titan schon bekommen oder bestellt?
> 
> C.



Hallo Cuberix,
habe meins letzte Woche beim Händler abgeholt und vorgestern ein Bild in der Gallerie eingestellt. Kannst ja dort mal nachschauen. Ist ein Superteil!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberix (19. April 2007)

Hallo, 

könntest Du mir bitte kurz eine PN schicken, wo und wann Du bestellt hast?

Danke, C.

PS: Ich finde, dass titanfarbige schaut wirklich stark aus.


----------



## Lobo371 (24. April 2007)

RTom schrieb:


> Seit einer Woche  sind auch endlich unsere beiden AMS PRO black da!
> Die ersten 150 km waren einfach nur geil - zumindest nach Behebung der ersten "kleinen" Reklamationen:
> Noch beim Händler zerbröselte bei der ersten Abstimmung (mittels Luft, nicht mit Gewalt  ) die Schraube der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme, aber Ersatz war zum Glück vorhanden.
> Etliche Schrauben, vor Allem an den Gelenken am Hinterbau, waren nicht festgezogen!! Also wurden nochmals alle Schrauben überprüft (warum eigentlich nicht bereits vor der Übergabe  ).
> ...


Habe heute einen Anruf von meinem Händler erhalten. Das bestellte Cube AMS Pro ist da! Allerdings ohne Vorbau? Wie geht das denn? Wer verarscht hier eigentlich wen? Cube meinen Händler oder mein Händler mich? Werde mir das Bike auf jeden Fall morgen genau unter die Lupe nehmen!


----------



## RTom (24. April 2007)

@ Lobo371

Zitat:
"...Werde mir das Bike auf jeden Fall morgen genau unter die Lupe nehmen!"

Dann vergiss dabei auch nicht, Dir die Verlegung der hinteren Bremsleitung genau anzuschauen. Bei mir scheuert die nämlich an einigen kantigen Stellen beim Ein- und Ausfedern. Wurde auf meine Reklamation hin zwar mittels zwei Kabelbindern weitestgehend unterbunden, ist aber definitiv nicht die dauerhaft akzeptable Lösung.

Gruß vom Tom


----------



## LoB (25. April 2007)

@ RTom

Könntest du vielleicht mal ein paar Bilder reinstellen? Wär wirklich sehr nett...


----------



## Lobo371 (25. April 2007)

@ RTom
Vielen Dank für den Tip. Also die hintere Bremsleitung sieht ganz okay aus. Da ist so ein dicker Gummischlauch über die Leitung geschoben worden, wo es scheuern könnte! Sollte also in Ordnung sein. Übrigens ein Vorbau hat das Bike schon, nur nicht den richtigen, sagt mein Händler. Ist ca. 50g schwerer. Der richtige ist momentan nicht lieferbar und wird von Cube nachgeliefert. Soll im Rahmen der Inspektion dann getauscht werden.

Gruß Lobo371


----------



## Knauscamper (25. April 2007)

Lobo371 schrieb:


> @ RTom
> Also die hintere Bremsleitung sieht ganz okay aus. Da ist so ein dicker Gummischlauch über die Leitung geschoben worden, wo es scheuern könnte!
> Gruß Lobo371



Hallo Lobo371.
War dieser Schlauch schon werkseitig dran oder hat dir dein Händler den dran gemacht? Könntest du davon mal ein Bild reinstellen?
Besten Dank!
Armin 

PS: hab übringens das AMS Pro 100 titan K24


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCB Player (26. April 2007)

hallo leute hab gestern mein ltd pro in milky green bestellt.... anfang mai sagt der händler.....aber wenn ich mir dieses forum hier genau ansehe, fällt mir auf dass das ziemlich unrealistisch ist...... 
....und preis-leistung scheint auch nicht zu stimmen. ODER??? 
jeder hat hier probleme mit der wartezeit....lagerprobleme....es fehlen teile....
schlechte montierung.....  usw.

kann ich mich überhaupt noch freuen????????????????????:kotz:


----------



## Boogeyman (26. April 2007)

Mein Rad war eine Woche früher da, ich habe derzeit keine Probleme. Mein altes Rad, ein LTD Pro 2006, hat mir hervorragende Dienste geleistet und hält so einiges aus. Also Kopf hoch!


----------



## RTom (26. April 2007)

LoB schrieb:


> @ RTom
> 
> Könntest du vielleicht mal ein paar Bilder reinstellen? Wär wirklich sehr nett...



Das werde ich gerne versuchen - wie das funzt werde ich ja sicher irgenwo finden...

@ Lobo371
Das mit dem Schlauch über der Bremsleitung ist ja interessant - da hat mein langer - und für mich völlig unbefriedigender - Schriftwechsel mit CUBE ja wenigstens ein paar Früchte getragen.

Falls das mit dem Bilder-Einstellen doch nicht funktionieren sollte, schicke ich gerne welche per Mail auf Anfrage.

@ Moderator:
Macht das vielleicht auch Sinn, zum Thema "Bremsleitung AMS PRO 2007" einen neuen Fred aufzumachen?

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Knauscamper (26. April 2007)

RTom schrieb:


> Das werde ich gerne versuchen - wie das funzt werde ich ja sicher irgenwo finden...
> 
> @ Lobo371
> Das mit dem Schlauch über der Bremsleitung ist ja interessant - da hat mein langer - und für mich völlig unbefriedigender - Schriftwechsel mit CUBE ja wenigstens ein paar Früchte getragen.
> ...



Hallo Tom.
Wie sind den bei dir (bzw. wie sind bei euch) die Bremsleitungen verlegt? Auf den Bilder bei CUBE ist zu erkennen, dass die Bremsleitung vom Unterrohr über die Kettenstrebe zur Bremse verlegt ist. An meinem AMS Pro 100 wird die Leitung vom Oberrohr durch die 3D Active link-Umlenkhebel über das Sitzrohr zur Bremse geführt. Diese Art der Verlegung durch die Umlenkhebel ist schon wesentlich kritischer was das Scheuern der Bremsleitung betrifft.
Gruß
Armin


----------



## RTom (26. April 2007)

Knauscamper schrieb:


> Hallo Tom.
> Wie sind den bei dir (bzw. wie sind bei euch) die Bremsleitungen verlegt? Auf den Bilder bei CUBE ist zu erkennen, dass die Bremsleitung vom Unterrohr über die Kettenstrebe zur Bremse verlegt ist. An meinem AMS Pro 100 wird die Leitung vom Oberrohr durch die 3D Active link-Umlenkhebel über das Sitzrohr zur Bremse geführt. Diese Art der Verlegung durch die Umlenkhebel ist schon wesentlich kritischer was das Scheuern der Bremsleitung betrifft.
> Gruß
> Armin



Genau das ist der Punkt - ist bei allen 2007ern so, wie mir von CUBE bestätigt wurde. 
Das besonders gefährliche dabei ist - vor Allem beim 16" Rahmen - dass sich die Bremsleitung beim Einfedern entweder nahe des Bremse in die Speichen oder nach Befestigung hier mittels Kabelbinder - dann oben beim Umlenkhebel auf das Profil des Reifens durchbiegt. 
Könnt ihr euch vorstellen, was meine Süße bei der ersten Tour im Gelände für einen Schock bekommen hat?

Aber das hat man bei CUBE nicht als sicherheitsrelevantes Problem angesehen. Allerdings wolle man die Händler darüber informieren - wäre interessant zu wissen, ob Eure Händler hier irgendeine Info erhalten haben.

Ich mach in den nächsten Tagen mal ein paar Bilder davon.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Lobo371 (26. April 2007)

@ Knauscamper
Laut Aussage meines Händlers war das Schlauchstück schon ab Werk dran. Ich mache in den nächsten Tagen mal ein Bild davon. 
Bin ein ansonsten stolzer Besitzer eines AMS Pro 100 Black Louise.

@RTom
Ich denke auch, das dein Schriftwechsel mit Cube der Auslöser für das Schlauchstück war und das es etwas gebracht hat. Vielen Dank schon mal dafür. 

P.S.
Mein Händler hat bis jetzt noch keine Info von Cube erhalten. So, nun aber rauf auf´s Bike und los.

Gruß Lobo371


----------



## Lobo371 (1. Mai 2007)

Knauscamper schrieb:


> Hallo Lobo371.
> War dieser Schlauch schon werkseitig dran oder hat dir dein Händler den dran gemacht? Könntest du davon mal ein Bild reinstellen?
> Besten Dank!
> Armin
> ...


Hallo Knauscamper
Hier nun endlich das gewünschte Bild. Sorry das es so lange dauerte, aber bei dem Wetter musste ich einfach biken.


----------



## tomblume (2. Mai 2007)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand ein AMS 125 bekommen (außer "AMS125")?

Ich warte und warte.

Tom


----------



## cuberni (2. Mai 2007)

ääähhhm 
wie soll man das verstehen ????
Was ist deiner Meinung nach der Unterschied zwischen AMS 125 und "AMS125" ???

Gruß Berni


----------



## tomblume (2. Mai 2007)

es gibt einen Fahrer mit dem Nic AMS125. Der kommt wohl aus der Schweiz und hat ein braunes.

Was hast du für eine Farbe?
MIch interessiert, ob Cube überhaupt schon ein paar Räder in D ausgeliefert hat.

Schöne Grüße,

TOm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cuberni (2. Mai 2007)

Ah, jetzt, ja, der "AMS125" 

Meins ist schwarz, mit Fox und Louise. Sind aber schon mehrere ausgeliefert worden, was in den AMS Thread´s gepostet wurde.

Gruß Berni


----------



## steve2761 (2. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute, 

ich habe es nach viel telefonieren geschafft, einen Händler zu finden der ein Stereo in 20´ mit der Fox Gabel hatte.

Also zwischen Anruf und Abholung nur 4 Tage...
und seit Freitag (wo ich das Rad abgeholt habe) schon 150km gefahren  ;-)))
Hoffentlich sind jetzt nicht zuviele gefrustet..

Grüße aus München
Steve


----------



## MPK (2. Mai 2007)

Seit heute bin ich nun glücklicher Besitzer eines Ltd. Team.

Nach langem langem warten.


----------



## XxCuBemasterxX (2. Mai 2007)

HEY LEutz,
hat von euich schon jemand sein Elite HPC MTB bekommen????
Ich habe meins mitte September bestellt und der Auslieferungstermin sollte anfang April sein.


----------



## Chrisii (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo hatt schon jemand ein AMS pro 125 in 20" mit k18 ausstadtung bekommen ?

Vielen dank MFG


----------



## Knauscamper (3. Mai 2007)

Chrisii schrieb:


> Hallo hatt schon jemand ein AMS pro 125 in 20" mit k18 ausstadtung bekommen ?
> 
> Vielen dank MFG



Hallo Chrisii.
Bei meinem Händler steht mein bestelltes AMS Pro 125 K18 in 20", das ich aber nicht genommen habe. Das Bike war am Montag auf jeden Fall noch im Laden.
Bei Interesse schick mir eine PN.
Gruß
Armin


----------



## Freecastle (4. Mai 2007)

So, nun hat es mich mit der Wartezeit auch getroffen *SHIT*
Mein Stereo K18 20" wurde mir auf KW 18 (also diese Woche zugesagt). Nach Rückfrage bei meinem Händler noch nicht eingetroffen. Seine Rückfrage bei Cube ergab nun das ich noch ca. 2-3 Wochen drauf warten kann .... Also ENDE Mai. 

Meinte auch das bei Cube nun Offiziell das FRITZ und das AMS 125 AUSVERKAUFT sind !!! Heftig Heftig !!!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (4. Mai 2007)

Freecastle schrieb:


> ...
> Meinte auch das bei Cube nun Offiziell das FRITZ und das AMS 125 AUSVERKAUFT sind !!! Heftig Heftig !!!





Mein Reden ...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (4. Mai 2007)

So, nachdem ich mal wieder bei meinem Händler war, anbei ein Rundbrief an alle Cubehändler bzgl. der Verfügbarkeit einzelner Bikes.

Link 1
Link 2
Link 3





Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (4. Mai 2007)

Hi,
da hat einer aber nen sehr guten Draht zu seinem Händler oder arbeitet dort selber  

hab ich auch gelesen.
Ist aber nicht nur bei Cube so  

Andre


----------



## Bonzai1982 (4. Mai 2007)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hi,
> da hat einer aber *nen sehr guten Draht* zu seinem Händler oder arbeitet dort selber
> 
> hab ich auch gelesen.
> ...



Der Draht stimmt ... 

Es ist chade für diejenigen die sich jetzt erst dazu entschlossen haben, ein neues Bike zu kaufen/zu bestellen.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Chrisii (5. Mai 2007)

mann oh mann letzes jahr war doch auch schon so ein theater warum lernen die von cube nicht daraus ???


----------



## Bonzai1982 (5. Mai 2007)

Chrisii schrieb:


> mann oh mann letzes jahr war doch auch schon so ein theater warum lernen die von cube nicht daraus ???



Keine Ahnung, ich sehe es mal aus der wirtschaftlichen Sicht:
Was denen und den Händlern finanziell durch die Lappen geht ... unbeschreiblich.


----------



## Cuberix (17. Mai 2007)

Habe beschlossen, meine Bestellung zu canceln.

*Die Fa. Cube ist nicht in der Lage, gegenüber dem Händler gemachte Zusagen einzuhalten.* Ich bin das ewige Vertröstetwerden einfach leid.
Und an dieser Stelle sind mir die Ausreden egal: Wenn die Schuld an einen Teilezulieferer geschoben wird, so ist dies das Problem von Cube. Ich kaufe das Ras ja schließlich von Cube und nicht vom Teilehersteller. Die Gewinnspannen sind in diesem Geschäft groß genug, so dass man sich eine gewisse Logistik und Vorratshaltung als Hersteller leisten kann.


Wenn man schon sein sauer verdientes Geld für ein MTB ausgeben möchte, dann hat man doch ein moralisches Recht, sein Rad innerhalb eines halben Jahres nach Bestellung zu erhalten, es handelt sich schließlich um ein Standard-MTB und nicht um einen Ferrari.

Es klingt zwar hart, aber ich wünsche Cube, dass der Firma die Kunden und Händler davonlaufen. Ein gehöriger Denkzettel kann da nicht schaden.

Ich weiß nicht wie das bei anderen Herstellern läuft, aber sollte dies genauso sein, sehe ich mich gezwungen, bei verschiedenen Händlern verschiedene Modelle verschiedener Hersteller zu bestellen. Sobald das erste MTB dann eintrifft, werde ich einfach alle anderen Bestellungen canceln.
Klar, die Leidtragenden sind dann die Händler und Hersteller. Aber was soll der mündige Kunde sonst tun?


----------



## Bond007 (17. Mai 2007)

Cuberix schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie das bei anderen Herstellern läuft, ...



Zumindest war´s oder isses bei *Canyon* auch so, dass die Wartezeiten teilweise haarsträubend lang ausfallen - ich hatte mir vor´m Stereo im letzten Jahr auch schwer überlegt gehabt, ein ESX zu holen, hab´s aber aufgrund meines Satzeingangs dann doch bleiben lassen.  

*Was* für ein Bike schwebt Dir dann vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (17. Mai 2007)

[
Ich weiß nicht wie das bei anderen Herstellern läuft, aber sollte dies genauso sein, sehe ich mich gezwungen, bei verschiedenen Händlern verschiedene Modelle verschiedener Hersteller zu bestellen. Sobald das erste MTB dann eintrifft, werde ich einfach alle anderen Bestellungen canceln.
Klar, die Leidtragenden sind dann die Händler und Hersteller. Aber was soll der mündige Kunde sonst tun?[/QUOTE]


Hi,
kann deine Aufregung durchaus verstehen.
Die Händler machen keine großen Vorordern mehr, weil sie angst haben darauf sitzen zu bleiben. Damit kalkulieren die Hersteller dann auch.
Ist aber kein Winter da und die Sasion fängt schon Ende Februar an, kaufen alles schon ein Bike nur hat keiner was für den Zeitraum bestellt. 
Dann heißt es warten. 

Aber dieses Lieferproblem haben sehr viele Hersteller und nicht nur Cube!

so dann
viel Glück allen trotzdem
Andre


----------



## S.D. (17. Mai 2007)

r19andre schrieb:


> [
> Ich weiß nicht wie das bei anderen Herstellern läuft, aber sollte dies genauso sein, sehe ich mich gezwungen, bei verschiedenen Händlern verschiedene Modelle verschiedener Hersteller zu bestellen. Sobald das erste MTB dann eintrifft, werde ich einfach alle anderen Bestellungen canceln.
> Klar, die Leidtragenden sind dann die Händler und Hersteller. Aber was soll der mündige Kunde sonst tun?




Hi,
kann deine Aufregung durchaus verstehen.
Die Händler machen keine großen Vorordern mehr, weil sie angst haben darauf sitzen zu bleiben. Damit kalkulieren die Hersteller dann auch.
Ist aber kein Winter da und die Sasion fängt schon Ende Februar an, kaufen alles schon ein Bike nur hat keiner was für den Zeitraum bestellt. 
Dann heißt es warten. 

Aber dieses Lieferproblem haben sehr viele Hersteller und nicht nur Cube!

so dann
viel Glück allen trotzdem
Andre[/QUOTE]


Mein Händler hat laut dessen Aussage 200 Bikes vorgeordert und bis Mitte April noch so gut wie keines erhalten.
Für ihn ist das wirtschaftlich kaum noch tragbar, weil er so keinen vernünftigen Umsatz erzielen kann, seine laufenden Kosten wie Pacht, Lohn, etc. aber trotzdem weiterlaufen.
Erstaunlicher Weise sind auch die niederpreisigen Bikes (Acid etc.) kaum lieferbar.

Gruss


----------



## coolt282 (18. Mai 2007)

JUUHHHUUUUUUUUUUU !!!   

Geh jetzt mein AMS 125 abholen !!!

Wünsch all denen die noch warten müssen viiieeel Kraft und Ausdauer !!

mfG  Tobias


----------



## cuberni (18. Mai 2007)

Hi,
Glückwunsch 
Viel Spaß mit dem "Neuen".
Hab selber meine ersten 700 km runter mit dem "Bock" und noch keine Sekunde bereut.

Ride on 

Gruß Berni


----------



## >Flipper< (20. Mai 2007)

Ich bin auf nem 2007 dropzone unterwegs!!
Bin zum Händler gefahren und habs eingepackt hab dort acuh viele 2007 modelle gesehn aber leider kein einziges von cube außer dem dropzone!! 
gruß Phil


----------



## XxCuBemasterxX (20. Mai 2007)

Hey leute,
hat von euch schon jemand sein ELITE HPC 2007 bekommen.
Ich habe meines kurz nach der Eurobike im September bestellt und jetzt immer noch keins erhalten...
Da ich aktiver Mountainbiker bin und Bundesliga fahre brauche ich optimales material das mir dank CUBE leider nicht zur verfügung steht...

Ich finde es eine Unverschämtheit was die da abziehen..

greeez Sascha


----------



## bikerkocher (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo also mein Händler hat einen von 30 Rahmen die Cube bis jetzt ausgeliefert hat bekommen. Mein Rahmen den ich bestellt habe war natürlich nicht dabei. Also halt dich jetzt fest. Auslieferung wahrscheinlich ende Juni. Das heißt  warten warten warten !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gerry. (23. Mai 2007)

Juhu, hab heut bei meinem Händler angerufen. Er meinte zur Zeit läut es wieder besser bei Cube. Mein AMS 125 soll nächste Woche montiert werden. Damit müsste es in zwei Wochen da sein 
Hoffentlich bleibts auch bei den Versprechungen seitens Cube.


----------



## Freecastle (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo miteinander, 

also da kann ich mich anschliessen. Lt. meinem Händler ist gestern die neue und aktualisierte Auslieferungsliste von CUBE versendet worden. Soll heissen das dort die (VORERST) aktuellen Lieferzeiten für die Bikes die in Rückstand waren aufgelistet worden. Mein STEREO K18 soll laut dieser Liste bis nächste Woche eintreffen.

Lassen wir uns einfach mal überraschen


----------



## tutterchen (24. Mai 2007)

also ich kan über die liefertreue _dieses_ jahr nicht meckern:

kw14 bestellt, kw21 als liefertermin genannt bekommen
kw18 nachgefragt, weiterhin kw21 als termin genannt bekommen
kw20 anruf vom händler: "bike geht nächste woche dienstag raus, mittwoch da"
Kw21 anruf dienstag: "bike schon da"

also von cube seite alles bestens (im gegensatz zu 2005), aber die syntace plugins für die ergon griffe und die dämpferpumpe lassen auf sich warten (händler hat aber pumpe solange zur verfügung gestellt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aquarace (24. Mai 2007)

Wie Plug ins und Dämpferpumpe von Cube????


----------



## tutterchen (24. Mai 2007)

aquarace schrieb:


> Wie Plug ins und Dämpferpumpe von Cube????



bitte thread mit verstand lesen, dann erübrigt sich eine solche frage !


----------



## keroson (25. Mai 2007)

XxCuBemasterxX schrieb:


> Hey leute,
> hat von euch schon jemand sein ELITE HPC 2007 bekommen.
> Ich habe meines kurz nach der Eurobike im September bestellt und jetzt immer noch keins erhalten...
> Da ich aktiver Mountainbiker bin und Bundesliga fahre brauche ich optimales material das mir dank CUBE leider nicht zur verfügung steht...
> ...



Viel Spass beim warten...
selbst die Leute die letztes Jahr schon das hpc elite ausprobieren durften fahren derzeit wieder auf einem _*Alu *_Team edition Bike, rum...


----------



## Freecastle (1. Juni 2007)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> also da kann ich mich anschliessen. Lt. meinem Händler ist gestern die neue und aktualisierte Auslieferungsliste von CUBE versendet worden. Soll heissen das dort die (VORERST) aktuellen Lieferzeiten für die Bikes die in Rückstand waren aufgelistet worden. Mein STEREO K18 soll laut dieser Liste bis nächste Woche eintreffen.
> 
> Lassen wir uns einfach mal überraschen





So, besagte Listen haben auch nichts gebracht. Mein Liefertermin verschiebt sich wieder einmal um weitere 2 Wochen / HASS  !!!Was soll man da bloss machen ausser wie ein trottel warten.

Ich könnte wirklich anfangen mit


----------



## McSlow (1. Juni 2007)

Freecastle schrieb:


> So, besagte Listen haben auch nichts gebracht. Mein Liefertermin verschiebt sich wieder einmal um weitere 2 Wochen / HASS  !!!Was soll man da bloss machen ausser wie ein trottel warten.
> 
> Ich könnte wirklich anfangen mit



Mach dir nix draus. Hab ein Stereo Milky Green/20'' in KW 6 bestellt. Avisierter Termin:KW20. in KW20 auf KW22 verschoben. Heute Nachricht bekommen KW24+  
Sieht fast so aus als wenn ich meinen Urlaub im Karwendel wohl mit meinem Dynamics Hardtail abstrampeln darf. So war das eigentlich nicht gedacht!


----------



## engel-freak (2. Juni 2007)

Rabe-Bikes in München wirbt auf seiner Internetseite damit, dass er aktuell wieder Cube-Bikes reingekriegt hat und damit die meisten Modelle am Lager hat   Wie machen die das nur, bzw. was machen die anderen falsch  
Zitat Rabe: "AMS Comp, AMS Pro, Reaction. LTD Pro - praktisch alles lieferbar! "


Gruß vom engel-freak


----------



## tutterchen (2. Juni 2007)

mir ist die woche auch aufgefallen, daß der örtliche cube händler plötzlich eine menge neue bikes dastehen hatte. offensichtlich haben die mal wieder ein paar rahmen fertigbekommen


----------



## S.D. (2. Juni 2007)

tutterchen schrieb:


> mir ist die woche auch aufgefallen, daß der örtliche cube händler plötzlich eine menge neue bikes dastehen hatte. offensichtlich haben die mal wieder ein paar rahmen fertigbekommen



Jetzt, wo bald die 08´er Modelle auf der Eurobike stehen wird´s auch mal Zeit.

Gruss


----------



## frogbite (4. Juni 2007)

Moin, Moin.
Ich krieg auch bald nen Vogel mit Cube.
Mitte März Stereo bestellt. Liefertermin spätestens 21. KW. Also Pfingstreise klar gemacht. In der 21. KW hieß es, Rahmen kommen in der 22. KW. Pfingstreise storniert. Letzte Woche heißt, Fahrrad geht definitiv am Donnerstag raus, ist bis heute bei meinem Händler. Anruf heute: Diese Woche nicht mehr, eventuell nächste. 
Hey Cube, macht ihr euch nen Spaß aus euren Kunden oder blickt ihr´s selbst nicht mehr??? Ist die schlichte Nennung eines verbindlichen Liefertermins bei  euch reines Hexenwerk? Langsam find ich´s nimmer lustig, besonders, wenn man schon ständig Touren absagen darf, weil man sich auf die Aussagen von Cube, die  meinem armen Händler gegeben werden, verlässt.
Wenn ich den Drahtesel bis nächste Woche nicht hab, kauf ich mir nen Ghost, schon aus Trotz wegen der Verarsche.

Sorry, das war zwar jetzt nicht so richtig hilfreich für die anderen Wartenden, aber tut echt gut, mal Frust abzulassen.
Schönen Abend an alle, die auch auf die Götterdämmerung warten,

Euer F.B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McSlow (5. Juni 2007)

frogbite schrieb:


> Moin, Moin.
> 
> Mitte März Stereo bestellt. Liefertermin spätestens 21. KW.



Wieso wird einem sein Stereo eigentlich für KW21 versprochen wenn man es mitte März bestellt und für KW 20 wenn man es im Januar bestellt? Kommt mir aber dann doch komisch vor.


----------



## gerry. (5. Juni 2007)

Oh man, hab heut auch mal wieder beim Händler angerufen um mich nach dem aktuellen Stand zu erkundigen...

Und jetzt sinds statt einer Woche wieder zwei geworden. Naja ob das noch was wird. Und dann sind anscheinend immer die Teilezulieferer von Cube schuld. Wenn die so oft hinterher hinken, sollte Cube denen mal Feuer machen.


----------



## frogbite (9. Juni 2007)

Klar, die Teilezulieferer sind schuld. Hallo, merken die bei Cube überhaupt noch was??? Ich habe mir nicht bei Cube nen Rahmen und nen Syntace-Lenker und nen Schwalbe-Reifen und ne Shimano-Kassette und ne Schraube hier und ne Mutter dort gekauft, sondern ein ganzes Cube Stereo und von Cube die Zusicherung erhalten, dass das ganze Fahrrad bis zur 21. KW da ist. Wenn Cube das mit den eignen Zulieferern nicht auf die Reihe kriegt, ist in erster Linie Cube Schuld. Denn Cube kann die bei ihnen bestellten Räder nicht liefern.

Wenn mir das Hauptlager nach 10 Kilometern abkracht und und ich bei Cube mit Garantie komme, sagen die hoffentlich nicht: "Das ist nicht unsere Schuld, sondern die von dem Schraubenzulieferer. Wenden Sie sich an den!". Wäre die gleiche Argumentation. 

Die eigenen Probleme abschieben und mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen, ist einfach nur kindisch.

Euer unendlich wartender und nur langsam ungeduldiger F.B.


----------



## Wachtendonker (9. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

habe mein Stereo am 29.11.2006 bestellt, erhalten habe ich es am 18.04.2007!

Eine Woche vorher sagte ich dem Händler, das ich vom Kaufvertrag zurücktrette, falls es nicht in einer  Woche da ist!

Einen Hauptlagersatz habe ich auch noch erhalten und ein Cube Shirt!!

Meine nächstes Bike ist kein Cube mehr, ausser es steht im Laden............gg!!

MfG
Michael


----------



## sculder_3 (11. Juni 2007)

engel-freak schrieb:


> Rabe-Bikes in München wirbt auf seiner Internetseite damit, dass er aktuell wieder Cube-Bikes reingekriegt hat und damit die meisten Modelle am Lager hat   Wie machen die das nur, bzw. was machen die anderen falsch
> Zitat Rabe: "AMS Comp, AMS Pro, Reaction. LTD Pro - praktisch alles lieferbar! "
> Gruß vom engel-freak



AMS Pro 125er waren jedenfalls keine dabei ;(   

Viele Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## Chrisii (11. Juni 2007)

Also meines AMS Pro im Feb.best 1. Juni woche bekommen ein Geiles Gerät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.M.F. (11. Juni 2007)

Ich warte immer noch  (ebenfalls im Februar bestellt). Bin ich der letzte oder wartet sonst noch jemand?


----------



## sly-kingston (11. Juni 2007)

habe mein ams pro 125 (black 20") anfang april bestellt, 1. termin war ende mai, 2. termin war anfang juni...  mal schaun wann es denn kommen wird! 

eilt aber nicht, hab mir zwei bänder im handgelenk gerissen => biken erst wieder im august möglich   (wenn alles gut verläuft)

Gruß Andi


----------



## Freecastle (11. Juni 2007)

So, verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer .... mein Stero K18 ist heute bei meinem Händler eingetroffen und wird morgen abgeholt. Bin ja schon mords neugierig wie ein kleines Kind  

Also ... allen wartenden weiterhin viel durchhaltevermögen !!!


----------



## gerry. (11. Juni 2007)

Ich warte auch noch auf ein AMS 125 k18. Sollte eigentlich Ende Mai da sein. Letzte Woche meinte der Händler, Ende dieser Woche wird es montiert. 

Hoffentlich bleibts dabei. Ich will endlich biken!!!


----------



## E=MC² (11. Juni 2007)

@ Freecastle: Ich hoffe doch, du postest Bilder von deinem neuen Baby im Stereo-Thread!  
Ach ja: Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit!


----------



## McSlow (11. Juni 2007)

Schade... mit dem Stereo Milky Green/Louise hats leider nicht mehr geklappt. brauchte kurzfristig jetzt nen Bike, nun isses halt ein Stereo/K18 Black geworden. Bin eigentlich sogar positiv von der RS Revelation überrascht, und die ORO K18 sind auch durchaus ok.


----------



## wildking (13. Juni 2007)

hatte an karfreitag einen unfall mit meine stereo
ein auto hatte mir die vorfahrt genommen, totalschaden, versicherung hat auch ohne probleme den wiederbeschaffungswert für ein neues k24 stereo erstattet.
hatte noch an ostersamstag ein neues bei meinen händler bestellt, der bekam auch die zusicherung bis mitte,ende mai.
letzte woche dann der schock, kann nicht mehr geliefert werden
zum glück konnte mein händler bei einem anderen händler noch eins ausfindig machen und es von dem übernehmen und montag endlich hatte ich wieder eines, ich denke cube hat da die großen noch schnell beliefert und die kleinen leer ausgehen lassen!!!!


----------



## gerry. (13. Juni 2007)

Juhuuu!!

Mein Händler hat grad angerufen, AMS 125 ist eingetroffen!! Dann kann ich es diese Woche noch abholen.
Endlich biken...


----------



## svensonn (13. Juni 2007)

wildking schrieb:


> hatte an karfreitag einen unfall mit meine stereo
> ein auto hatte mir die vorfahrt genommen, totalschaden, versicherung hat auch ohne probleme den wiederbeschaffungswert für ein neues k24 stereo erstattet.
> hatte noch an ostersamstag ein neues bei meinen händler bestellt, der bekam auch die zusicherung bis mitte,ende mai.
> letzte woche dann der schock, kann nicht mehr geliefert werden
> zum glück konnte mein händler bei einem anderen händler noch eins ausfindig machen und es von dem übernehmen und montag endlich hatte ich wieder eines, ich denke cube hat da die großen noch schnell beliefert und die kleinen leer ausgehen lassen!!!!


 
So ist das eben in der westlichen Marktwirtschaft....

Ich arbeite auch ab und zu in einem Radladen, und der gehört auch zu den Großen, aber wir warten auch lange auf die Dinger von Cube.
Es werden jetzt schon 2008 Modelle ausgeliefert, oder wie des letztens passiert, haben wir ein Aim bestellt und bekamen einen Reaction- Rahmen (titan) mit Aim- Ausstattung, zum gleichen Preis..... auch ein faires Angebot, oder?´

Wünsche noch viel Spass beim Warten! 

Grüßle aus dem Grenzschwabenland

Svensonn


----------



## S.M.F. (14. Juni 2007)

gerry. schrieb:


> Juhuuu!!
> 
> Mein Händler hat grad angerufen, AMS 125 ist eingetroffen!! Dann kann ich es diese Woche noch abholen.
> Endlich biken...



Meins ist fast zeitgleich auch eingetroffen  Am Freitag kann ich's dann endlich abholen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerry. (14. Juni 2007)

Soo, Rad geholt und gleich mal nen Ritt in den Matsch..

Falls noch jemand ein Cube AMS 125 K18 18" sucht, bei meinem Händler steht noch eins. Auch das Stereo Milkey Green in 20"? gibts noch!!!


----------



## frogbite (16. Juni 2007)

So, tschüs Wartezimmer, habe diese Woche mein Stereo bekommen (mannomann, nach drei Monaten), aber jetzt ist alles klar.

Euer F.B.


----------



## Moorlog (16. Juni 2007)

oh mann,

ich wart jetzt auch schon sieben Wochen auf mein AMS Pro K18.  

Wie lang ist den hier so die durchschnittliche warte Zeit?

Will endlich mein Bike


----------



## S.D. (16. Juni 2007)

keroson schrieb:


> Viel Spass beim warten...
> selbst die Leute die letztes Jahr schon das hpc elite ausprobieren durften fahren derzeit wieder auf einem _*Alu *_Team edition Bike, rum...



Die werden wohl auch noch ne Weile mit ihren Alu-Rahmen rumfahren, denn die HPC-Rahmen dürfen wohl wegen Bruchgefahr nicht ausgeliefert werden.

Gruss


----------



## keroson (16. Juni 2007)

S.D. schrieb:


> Die werden wohl auch noch ne Weile mit ihren Alu-Rahmen rumfahren, denn die HPC-Rahmen dürfen wohl wegen Bruchgefahr nicht ausgeliefert werden.
> 
> Gruss



... so also der benny Rudiger und der Frank lehman haben jetzt n carbon bike (des vom Lehman soll 8,5 kg wiegen..).
Ausserdem hab ich gestern beim short race in Kirchzarten den Hardy Bölts mit einem HPC Team gesehen. Sah gar net so schlecht aus, der Steuerrohrbereich ist zwar n bissle arg "oversize" (des ist bei dem vom Benny übrigens net. 2008 Modelle???ka...) hatte leider keine Kamera dabei und der war auch leider zu schnell wieder weg, wollte ihn fragen ob ich mal ne Runde drehen darf...

Naja Fazit: das erste HPC wird gefahren, ausserdem sind auch noch n paar andere Cube carbon mtbs untwerwegs, ob des auch 07 hpc sind sei in Frage gestellt (die lackierung bei denen ist sowieso Rothaus-Cube Special Edition).

Ach ja was mir bei dem Bike vom Benny noch aufgefallen ist, die Ausfallenden waren nicht aus Alu, wie beim Hpc, sondern aus Carbon.


----------



## XxCuBemasterxX (17. Juni 2007)

hey hey
ich hatte gestern die Ehre und durfte mit dem Udo Bölts seinem HPC Elite ne runde drehen... Fühlt sich richtig geil an und ging ab wie ne Rakete...
Aber hilft ja alles nix ich warte nun auf das bike schon 9Monate...
Bin ja echt mal gespannt ob die ...... von CUBE die räder irgendwann noch ausgeliefert kriegen...


----------



## E=MC² (17. Juni 2007)

9 Monate?? Da hätte ich mich definitiv nach etwas anderem umgeschaut.
De Lieferzeiten der Stereos sind ja Kinderkram dagegen.


----------



## HerwigP (17. Juni 2007)

Ich hatte mein LTD Team damals nach 48 Stunden zu hause stehen immo November des letzten Jahres weil mein Händler eins zuviel geliefert bekommen hatte  Da hatte ich wohl tatsächlich glück gehabt weil ich am Session Start der Modelle zugeschlagen habe ...


----------



## Dot (19. Juni 2007)

Ich muss leider mein knapp 2 Monate altes Cube Stereo K18 verkaufen, da ich mir einen Kreuzbandriss mit Knorpelschaden zugezogen habe  und ich für unabsehbare Zeit nicht aufs Rad darf   . Das Rad wurde ca. 250 km gefahren. Es hat keinerlei Macken etc. und ist in einem Top - Zustand. Rechnung etc. liegt bei.

Hier die Ausstattung:

Rahmen: Aluminium 7005 3 fach konifiziert
Gabel: Rock Shox Revelation
Dämpfer: Fox Float RP 23
Bremsanlage: Formula ORO K 18
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT 2007
Schalthebel: Shimano XT 2007
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT 2007
Kurbelsatz: Shimano Deore XT 2007
Innenlager: Shimano Deore XT 2007
Laufräder: Syncros Felgen
Naben: XT - Naben
Kette: Shimano XT
Ritzel: Shimano XT 2007
Sattel: Fizik Nisene
Sattel-Stütze: Syntace P6 Carbon
Lenker: Syntace Vector Low Rider
Vorbau: Syntace Superforce
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Z semi integrated
Pedale: Shimano PD-M 520 2007
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert light 2.35

Es wurden stabilere Laufräder verbaut und es bekam eine XT - Vollausstattung. Verkaufspreis: 2249  --> Verkaufswert liegt durch die Umbauten allerdings darüber.

Infos zum Versand:
Selbstabholung ist erwünscht. Das Rad kann zur Probe gefahren werden. Barzahlung ist erwünscht.

Falls ihr weitere Auskünfte haben wollt, dann meldet Euch per E-Mail: [email protected]

Danke.

P.S. Als Preis habe ich mal 1850 angesetzt, da es eigentlich nicht gefahren wurde und die Umbauten einen höheren Preis zulassen würden. --> Falls ihr andere Preisvorschläge habt, dann kann man darüber reden, aber wie gesagt, es ist "neu".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## westcab (19. Juni 2007)

Welche Größe hat das Rad?


----------



## Dot (19. Juni 2007)

18 Zoll.


----------



## flyingstereo (20. Juni 2007)

So, an die Elite-HPC Wartenden,
war heute bei meinem Händler und er bekam sein
erstes bestelltes 20" HPC mit K24-Ausstattung!

Sieht sehr fein aus... 

Kann also nicht mehr lange dauern...  

greetz


----------



## Moorlog (22. Juni 2007)

Freude Freude  

Mein Bike ist heute angekommen und ich hab es nach Hause geholt. 

Hatte dabei Glück bin trocken heimgekommen, kurz danach hat es wieder geschüttet daher ist heute nichts mehr mit ausgiebiger Probefahrt. Aber auf den ersten 10 Km hat es sich schon sehr geil angefüllt, nur die Lenker Vorbau kombi lass ich denk ich mal mir noch tauschen. Muß ich morgen mal auf ner längeren Tour sehen.  
Ansonst einfach geil, nun geht die Saison richtig los  






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Adelegg-Biker (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo miteinander!

Wartet eigentlich noch jemand auf das Stereo? Meins (Stereo Louise black) sollte eigentlich letzte Woche kommen. Aber das war nix. 
Nachdem mein Händler Rücksprache mit Cube gehalten hat, wurde ich auf nochmal zehn Tage Wartezeit vertröstet. Allerdings diesmal anscheinend sicher...
Na, mal schauen.

Gruß


----------



## wildking (28. Juni 2007)

Dot schrieb:


> Ich muss leider mein knapp 2 Monate altes Cube Stereo K18 verkaufen, da ich mir einen Kreuzbandriss mit Knorpelschaden zugezogen habe  und ich für unabsehbare Zeit nicht aufs Rad darf   . Das Rad wurde ca. 250 km gefahren. Es hat keinerlei Macken etc. und ist in einem Top - Zustand. Rechnung etc. liegt bei.
> 
> Hier die Ausstattung:
> 
> ...


wechsel dochmal den arzt
ich hatte schon in jedem knie die kreuzbänder ab ohne die knorpelschäden
aber radfahren war immer noch die beste medizin,kannst du auch mit der orthese machen

lg wildking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## underfrange (29. Juni 2007)

Hi,

hab heute mein Stereo 2007 mit der Louise Ausstattung beim Händler abgeholt. Einfach nur geil das Rad


----------



## Adelegg-Biker (2. Juli 2007)

@ underfrange

Glückwunsch zu deinem Bike.

Wann hast du es denn bestellt?


----------



## underfrange (2. Juli 2007)

Adelegg-Biker schrieb:


> @ underfrange
> 
> Glückwunsch zu deinem Bike.
> 
> Wann hast du es denn bestellt?



Hab mich weng umgeschaut und gesehen das ein Händler in Würzburg noch ein Stereo mit meiner Ausstattung hatte. Hatte nur leider nicht meine gewünschte Farbe (Milky Green) sondern war schwarz. Aber damit kann ich ganz gut leben. Hatte echt voll glück


----------



## Adelegg-Biker (3. Juli 2007)

Servus miteinander!

Hab grad ein Anruf von meinem Händler bekommen. Das Stereo ist heute eingetroffen und schon fahrbereit!!! Juhuuuuuuu!

Bin schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen.

mfg


----------



## mother lode (6. Juli 2007)

underfrange schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab heute mein Stereo 2007 mit der Louise Ausstattung beim Händler abgeholt. Einfach nur geil das Rad



Oh mann,

ich freu mich für dich - ich wart auch noch auf meins (seit einem Monat).
Wie lange hast du denn gewartet?
Die Kiste fährt sich so geil... 

EDIT: Sorry, hatte den zweiten Post zuerst übersehen. 
        Wie lange habt ihr anderen denn in letzter Zeit gewartet???


----------



## Adelegg-Biker (8. Juli 2007)

@ mother lode

Servus,

ich hab 11 Wochen gewartet! Aber es hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## heitzer (8. Juli 2007)

Ich habe mein Elite HPC !!  
Das Bike ist der HAAAAAAMMMMMER !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moorlog (8. Juli 2007)

Zeigen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ​


----------



## heitzer (9. Juli 2007)




----------



## Bierkiste (12. Juli 2007)

Beim FahrradFreund in Hofheim/Taunus steht noch ein 18" Stereo.

Ausstattung bin ich mir nicht sicher, mutmaße aber K24 milkygreen...


Waynes interessiert.


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (16. Juli 2007)

sly-kingston schrieb:


> habe mein ams pro 125 (black 20") anfang april bestellt, 1. termin war ende mai, 2. termin war anfang juni...  mal schaun wann es denn kommen wird!
> 
> eilt aber nicht, hab mir zwei bänder im handgelenk gerissen => biken erst wieder im august möglich   (wenn alles gut verläuft)
> 
> Gruß Andi



Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass Du Dein Bike nicht bekommen hast? ISt nämlich zu 99% überall in Deutschland / Österreich nicht lieferbar...

Ich warte mittlerweile auf das 2008er AMS Pro 125...

Sollte ich bis Oktober noch kein CUBE-Bike haben sollte, wirds wohl ein CANYON oder GHOST werden, lass mich doch nicht verar***en.
Da will man einen nich unbeträchtlichen Betrag für einen mehrmaligen Testsieger berappen und dann ist dieser nicht mehr lieferbar??)


----------



## Bierkiste (16. Juli 2007)

wildkater schrieb:


> [...] für einen mehrmaligen Testsieger berappen und dann ist dieser nicht mehr lieferbar??)



..das eine führt zum anderen...klingt komisch, ist aber so...
(wenn auch tw mitverschuldet von cube, zugegebenermaßen)


Sascha


----------



## gerry. (16. Juli 2007)

wildkater schrieb:


> Ich warte mittlerweile auf das 2008er AMS Pro 125...
> 
> Sollte ich bis Oktober noch kein CUBE-Bike haben sollte, wirds wohl ein CANYON oder GHOST werden, lass mich doch nicht verar***en.
> Da will man einen nich unbeträchtlichen Betrag für einen mehrmaligen Testsieger berappen und dann ist dieser nicht mehr lieferbar??)



Meinst du wirklich, du bekommst bis Oktober schon ein 2008er Cube Bike?


----------



## wildkater (16. Juli 2007)

gerry. schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich, du bekommst bis Oktober schon ein 2008er Cube Bike?



...die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...
Wenigstens hab ich bis dahin noch mein upgegradetes Focus Cypress HT...

Die Info, dass es im Oktober bereits die 2008er Modelle geben soll beruht auf der Aussage eines hohen CUBE-Mitarbeiters, der dies dem Händler meines Vertrauens steckte, dieser gab die Info an mich weiter.
Ziemlich viele Fehlermöglichkeiten in der Übermittlung, zugegeben...

Aber die CUBE-Leute wollen, nachdem angeblich die Rahmen aus Taiwan für 2007 zu wenig geliefert wurden, mit einem neuen Lieferanten für die 2008-Modelle Vollgas geben (auch um die Einzelhändler zu besänftigen).

Betroffen waren wohl in erster Linie die Modelle AMS Pro 100 / 125 sowie das Stereo. Die hätten 2007 eine Menge dieser Bikes verkaufen können, wenn sie liefern hätten können...

Genug des Konjunktivs!

Es bleibt spannend...


----------



## sly-kingston (16. Juli 2007)

hey jungs!

@ wildkater:

hab mein AMS 125 immernoch nicht!

habe mein ams pro 125 (black 20") anfang april bestellt, 1. termin war ende mai, 2. termin war anfang juni... vor 3 wochen ein anruf => angeblich innerhalb der nächsten beiden wochen wird geliefert! dann vor einer woche => die nächsten tage!!! jetzt ist wieder ne woche rum.... 

und jetzt nervt es langsam, vorallem weils meinen bändern im handgelenk scho wieder ganz gut geht, und ich schon wieder auf meinem hardtail unterwegs bin...

Gruß Andi


----------



## gerry. (16. Juli 2007)

Oh man das ist ja echt ärgerlich. Ich dachte, mittlerweile müssten alle bedient sein. Ist ja schon Mitte Juli. 
Ich hatte bei meinem 125er Glück, da ich eins genommen hab, dass sowieso bestellt war und auch relativ schnell mit nur 2 Wochen Verspätung ankam.

Naja dann hoff ich mal dass deins bald kommt. Oder sind die schon in der Sommerpause


----------



## mother lode (17. Juli 2007)

Nach nur unglaublichen fünf Wochen ist mein Stereo Louise endlich angekommen. Heute morgen rief mich der Händler an, und da es heute grad günstig war, bin ich direkt um zwei hin und hab es abgeholt. 
Dazu verbleib ich ohne Worte - nur...

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!  

Ich geh jetzt erstmal fahren - zum Wetter muß ich ja auch nix sagen...


----------



## S.D. (17. Juli 2007)

wildkater schrieb:


> ...die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...
> Wenigstens hab ich bis dahin noch mein upgegradetes Focus Cypress HT...
> 
> Die Info, dass es im Oktober bereits die 2008er Modelle geben soll beruht auf der Aussage eines hohen CUBE-Mitarbeiters, der dies dem Händler meines Vertrauens steckte, dieser gab die Info an mich weiter.
> ...



Eine solche Aussage kenne ich irgendwo her. Allerdings bereits aus dem Jahr 2004.
Mein aktueller Händler (die anderen vorher gingen aufgrund der Nicht-Lieferfähigkeit von Cube in Insolvenz bzw. nahmen Cube aus dem Programm) war letztes Jahr auch Feuer und Flamme ("nächstes Jahr ist die Lieferfähigkeit aufgrund struktureller Änderungen sichergestellt"). Als er Ende März 2007 von seinen ca. 200 vorgeorderten Bikes noch keine 10 erhalten hatte war er schon sehr stinkig.
Ich hab ehrlich gesagt auch etwas die Schnauze voll, mich jedes Jahr nach einem neuen Cube-Händler umzusehen.

Gruss


----------



## wildkater (22. Juli 2007)

Naja, wie gesagt:

Es gibt ja, falls das mit CUBE einfach nichts wird, noch eine Reihe anderer Fabrikate, die mir zusagen...
Wenn die eine bessere Logistik hätten, könnten die das doppelte an Bikes verkaufen...

Aber wer nicht will, der hat schon??!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HerwigP (22. Juli 2007)

Das liegt eher dran das Cube sich wie so manch andere Hersteller in der Nachfrage für diese Saison verschätzt hat ...

Das hat nicht immer was mit der Logistik zu tun , wo kein Lagerbestand ist kann auch nix geliefert werden.

Auch wenn die in einigen Posten gern mal die übersicht verlieren ..


----------



## sly-kingston (4. August 2007)

hallo jungs und mädels! ich hätte mal ne frage an euch!

zur Vorgeschichte: Anfang April ein AMS 125 20" bestellt
- Liefertermin damals ca Ende Mai
- anschließend immer so 2 Wochen vertröstet worden
- Ende Juni "endgültigen" Auslieferungstermin mitgeteilt (1. oder 2. Juli Woche)
- Ende Juli E-Mail an Cube, wo denn eigentlich das Problem liegt

dann letzten Montag anruf von Händler: AMS nicht mehr lieferbar; Angebot von Cube: Rahmen vom Stereo mit kompletter AMS 125 K18 Ausstattung (eh ziemlich gleich von der Ausstattung her)! war erstmal ziemlich begeistert von dem Vorschlag, da auch der Preis nicht viel steigen sollte (evtl 50 euro, höchstens 100 euro mehr als für AMS gedacht!)

So, gestern wurde komplett Stereo K18 in 20" geliefert mit normaler Ausstattung, aber preislich "wäre sich Cube und der Händler noch nicht ganz einig geworden..." => 100  Aufpreis reichen evtl nicht!

Frage: soll ich überhaupt mehr bezahlen, ich meine ich warte seit 4 Monaten drauf und wurde nur hingehalten! Mein Händler kann mir ja viel erzählen dass Cube nen höheren Preis will...

PS: hätte fürs AMS 125 K18 1900 gezahlt und hätte Gutschein 190  für Reparaturen o.ä. bekommen!


----------



## wildkater (4. August 2007)

@ sly-kingston:

- wenn du es im Gelände eher krachen lassen willst, greif zu!
- wenn du bergab eher breite Forstwege bevorzugst, nicht unbedingt!
- wenn nur bergauf fahren willst, lass es!
- wenn Du von CUBE die Schnauze voll hast, lass es!

Aber völlig emotionslos: ist doch ein relativ gutes Angebot, oder? Alternativ warte noch ein paar Wochen, dann hauen die Händler ohnehin Ihre Restbestände zu Schleuderpreisen raus - sofern sie noch Stereos haben. 
AMS Pro 125 wirst Du als 2007er Version kaum mehr finden - wenn Du doch noch ein zweites in 20" finden solltest, gib mir bitte kurz bescheid ich hols ab wo immer ich grad bin!


----------



## sly-kingston (7. August 2007)

so, hier bin ich wieder!

hab gestern mein Stereo geholt, nachdem das AMS 125 nicht mehr lieferbar war! hab dafür 2000 euro gezahlt und bekomm noch für 200 nen gutschein dazu, also effektiv 1800 euro, ich denk damit kann man leben!

nur mit der revelation kämpf ich im moment noch ein bisschen, die will nicht so wie ich will (rein von den einstellungen her ;-) )


----------

